# Canadian CA/CPA moving to Australia with only Working Holiday Visa!!



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I am a Canadian CA (Canada) and CPA (USA) with 6+ years of experience as a senior consultant, planning to move to Sydney, Australia in 2 months, without a permanent visa (just a WHV). Will be doing IELTS test soon, in case I need it.

QUESTION: Am I crazy? Will I find a job that pays well and will they sponsor a permanent visa for me? 

MY REASONING: I've spoken to many headhunters in Sydney after applying for jobs. Although I was flattered they liked my profile, all of them seemed to say it would be easier if I was in Sydney physically. Hence, that's why I'm making a BOLD move. 

P.S.: I have cash savings to live 6+ months. However, I am giving myself 2 months to find something.

ANY ADVICE?


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Berny1999,

It seems that most HR reps say that they would prefer that the applicant be in Australia even with already having a permanent residence visa,etc. It depends who you ask if having WHV will succeed in being sponsored. The one HR rep that I had spoken to in person while in Australia came on a WHV and was sponsored by the company she was currently working for. So it is possible. However, there have been cases where people with college degrees and work experience in their field weren't able to get a job in their field. Mostly ended up working in restaurants,etc. 

Since you already have made contacts, your best bet is to get in touch with them when you arrive. Although it is up to the specific employer to be the one that sponsors you and could be due to their budget and their need. Usually the sponsored visa by an employer is a temporary visa. But after you fulfill the residency requirements, I believe you can apply for a permanent visa. There is more information in immi.gov.au about the visas in which you can get a permanent visa immediately.

Have you checked out immi.gov.au regarding the skilled migration program? Since you are a CPA, you could probably apply for the visa 175 - skilled independent visa without requiring a sponsor if you meet the points requirements. If you do, then you can have your skills assessed to see if your skills are recognized in Australia. But there are major changes coming to the skills migration program this July 2012 called the SkillSet. You have to submit an expression of interest along with your information. Then the only way to apply is if you are invited. So it will be more of a selective process than how it is set up now.

If you have the cash savings for 6+ months to live in Australia while looking for a job, go for it! You will never know what could potentially happen. If it doesn't work out, you can attempt to apply for a skilled visa when you return. There will be more information about how the SkillSet will work once it is implemented.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

IF you are CA Qualifed you will have absolutely no problems finding work on a WHV. I'd also assume sponsorship will be easy...providing the company likes your work lol.

A lot of Brit accountants though come to Australia as accountants without a degree let alone a CA/CPA. They are the ones who would struggle. You are not really regarded as an accountant in Australia at all unless you have the CA qualification.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Canadian CGA and CA are automatically recognized in Australian CPA and CA bodies. (except for tax part)


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks guys... this is good news to my ears!


----------

